# What do you think of this breeder and her dogs???



## codyallard (Dec 11, 2009)

I am buying my first GSD puppy and just wanted to hear what you thought about this breeder and her dogs???

majicforest.com

the litter is Myka and Jux

Thanks in advance


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I know she is a member on here so she will probably post sometime and answer any questions you have.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh, and








! This board is a wonderful resource for information.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are you looking to get a longcoat?


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Simply from looking at the website, I see no purpose there but to produce pets but at fairly high prices. I wouldn't consider paying $1500 for a pup out of untitled parents. 

***********************
>>>>>>>>>Hanza is a great family dog and outdoors companion. He loves kids and cats, and he can run 15 miles next to a mountain bike and still be up for a good hump. <<<<<<<<<<<<<<

<span style="color: #CC0000">What the heck does that mean?????? LOL</span>


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

What are you looking for in a GSD? Work, sport, showing, pet, couch potato?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Tammy - are you looking at the right website?

I remember that quote but I didn't think it was at this breeder's website


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

that was from the stud dog Hanza's site, and I still can't believe they keep that on as his attributes...I guess if someone was looking for a pup that could follow in his daddys footsteps...


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I copy and pasted the website from the op. then went to puppy page and I liked the look of Hanza so clicked on his page and that was what popped up! Not sure what that quote means! Perhaps my mind went in the wrong direction!!! I HOPE SO... or there was a mis-spelling maybe? If so, they should perhaps think about correcting it!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Ohhhhhhh that's right now I remember how this all went.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh goodness...I just fell in love with Larus!! He is such a gorgeous Long Coated Male!! Aside from that I think these people are crazy for having white towels down with the puppies LOL


----------



## codyallard (Dec 11, 2009)

Just a family dog, I have a black lab and really want another dog, and a german shepherd has always won me over! Besides looking at the classifieds this is the only puppies I have seen, Im not even sure if they are available and have not met the parents. Just curious if it was worth pursuing as I am novice at reading pedigrees or anything like that. I do like the look of her dogs alot! What would you guys recomend?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Four litters bred/expected in roughly 6 months.







$1500 for a pet pup out of untitled parents is a bit steep in my opinion. Have you considered a rescue?


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am no expert that for sure but I think her dogs look very good. I looked at the females and loved Briska and of the males liked Charlie. The pedigrees look good. Even if the sire and dam are not titled the sire and dam their parents are. . I would be more interested in the temperament and health history if her dogs then whether the parents have titles because maybe she has not been showing recently


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome,Gbum5523, spend some time here, reading the threads. You will learn alot about the different lines, temperaments, and breeders. 
You came to the right place, everyone here is passionate about the breed, and there are many knowledgable people on this board.

Don't rush into anything, you'll have your pup for over a decade if you're lucky, and spending a few months before purchasing a dog will be worth the wait.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DebbiegI am no expert that for sure but I think her dogs look very good. I looked at the females and loved Briska and of the males liked Charlie. The pedigrees look good. Even if the sire and dam are not titled the sire and dam their parents are. . I would be more interested in the temperament and health history if her dogs then whether the parents have titles because maybe she has not been showing recently



Lots of dogs look very good, if you just want a dog that looks good go get a poodle.

I'm sorry, I don't have a clue who this person is, but in my book she is a BYB. but charging prices that are for pups out of titled pups. I wouldn't have even bothered responding if she was charging an appropriate price. But for that price the OP can get a pup out of a breeder at least caring enough to do it right. 

I don't see one single titled dog on the entire website.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1249331&page=2#Post1249331

Here is her original post when she was looking for a stud.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlWelcome,Gbum5523, spend some time here, reading the threads. You will learn alot about the different lines, temperaments, and breeders.
> You came to the right place, everyone here is passionate about the breed, and there are many knowledgable people on this board.
> 
> Don't rush into anything, you'll have your pup for over a decade if you're lucky, and spending a few months before purchasing a dog will be worth the wait.



EXACTLY!! take your time, don't rush, this is a long-term commitment. Very good you came here first, then start looking for your dog. If you start reading the board, you can learn a tremendous amount about quality breedings in just a few short weeks if you really want to.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: I think these people are crazy for having white towels down with the puppies


Actually white towels are very sensible as you can tell which spots are blood vs vomit vs pooh; if the pups have some runny butt going on, you can monitor it by the color (even if mom has cleaned it up)









A previous thread with a post from a very happy owner of a Majic dog

I don't know what the going rate is for Majic pups, in this instance it looks to be a first litter for both parents, Myka is lovely but there is very limited information on her dam's side re hip & elbow scores, so I'd expect this to be taken into consideration with the progeny pricing.

Personally, if I wanted a Longcoat I wait for a pup from this breeding
_ Petra x Larus_

Why not go & visit the dogs & breeder


----------



## codyallard (Dec 11, 2009)

I do love the looks of Larus and Petra litters, thanks for all the reponses! I don't really care how titled the parents but I do care that dogs have sound temperment and health. I really dont know how to read thier pedagrees and what it all means. Do the hips and elbows look good on this breeding? What type of coats would they produce?


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

HI everyone, thank you for the variety of comments. Interesting that someone is accusing me of being a BYB 

Gbum, thank you for checking me out, I like that and encourage research  Hope we can meet one day.

I have a V1 on Troll, will have a BH, SCh1 and Tr1 on Troll this spring.
I have SG1's on Pillar and Petra. Not to sound too defensive
here
There isn't much opportunity for showing German Lines here in Utah. The IABCA was here in 2008 and will be back in 2010. AKC rings laugh at my gsd's becasue they are not skinny and low slung.

Hope to start Kira on her herding, she passed the qualifying trial with flying colors.

We have a SchH club in Utah Hundensport, but they meet on weekends and I work those days to pay the bills. 
The owner of Jux is going to start working towards a Sch 1 on him, I imported him from Germany last year and sold him to Larry Maynard in Park City as a pup. Very nice bloodlines and the parents are titled in Germany.
That information being said, I also think a title does not tell you everything about a dog and their breeding. I think the true test comes in everyday living, who they are and what they do with the tests that life throws at them and gives to them. I recently purchased a pup from titled parents and grandparents and great grandparents etc etc etc. From a very reputable well known breeder. Solid west german working lines. She rolled out of the crate shy and timid. Will not have anything to do with strangers. Titles anyone?

All my pups are temperament tested at 7 weeks. I encourage people who are buying a pup and who are looking for a pup to come and visit. They can visit with the adults and the pups alike.

Anyone can come and visit my dogs, they do not have to be buying or looking. They will be licked to death. The dogs seek out adults and kids at Home Depot and Lowes, and the employees and management welcome them in and are disappointed when I come without a dog.

I offer 27/7 support for the life of the dog, I have a hip guarantee. And more, important, at least for me, if for ANY reason the dog can not stay with the purchaser, for the life of the dog, it comes back to me, no questions ask. How many breeders can say that?

Hanza's owner is from Poland, the Europeans have a very different way of expressing some things. I too read that on her website, and went huh? But who am I to tell her to change her website. I bred Hanza to Tank and the cross should be wonderful.

I would be very happy to chat with any of you about me, my dogs, who I am and what I do.

The German SV is accepting long stock coats back into the breed and working rings in 2010. I have it in writing from the SV. Should anyone want a copy. I personally think the long stock coat will add something wonderful back into the breed 

The Petra x Larus litter is almost sold out. I have 3 left from the Myka x Jux, this will be Tanks last litter and I have that litter almost sold out. If anyone wants a pup this year 

OK my book is done.....questions anyone?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

What an excellent, informative post, MajicForest! It wasn't defensive, and filled us in on lots about your views, pratices, and dogs. 

Jux is absolutely beautiful, and I think as he ages, will be even moreso! Larus is even more stunning.. just... WOW!

I like that you offer follow-up customer service for the life of the dog. That's so helpful!

Very nice that your dogs go out to Lowe's and such to be socialized and habituated. 

I enjoyed your website!

PS-- Yes, European humor is different.







I love it!


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

Petra and Larus produce ONLY long coats. Are they are stunning and people loving, everyone of them. Yes I am a proud breeder, would be happy to provide email references of buyers to anyone.


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

Patti
thank you !!!!
beautiful fur child you have there 
Larus is even more stunning in real life.
I have seen him belly crawl around the house to make a timid child more comfortable. He has neat instincts.

Vickie


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks, MajicForest.







I really love the Sieger lines. My current furbaby is a Czech workinglines boy, but my last dog was an Uran v Wildsteigerland G-Grandson. The W. German showlines have... hmm.. a wiseness.. to them, an "understanding."

Myka also has one heck of a tremendous head! She is gorgeous!







Tremendous bone, too!

Edit to add-- I like the toplines on your dogs, I don't see much extreme there. Nice!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

One reason that breeders work & title their dogs is because it's a good way to evaluate temperament - not just how the dog does at home or on pleasure outings but also under pressure (whether it's conformation shows, obedience trials, herding, tracking, schutzhund etc); but it is also costly & especially so if you live in an area where there are few options locally. 

In Majic Forest's instance, I'd be looking at referrals from people who have pups, young adults & old adults - talk to people that have a similar lifestyle to yours (eg, if you have a family with lots of activity going on, try to find a similar reference).

Previous progeny from a _Larus X Petra_ breeding, all the pups should be longcoats.

"Standard" coat parents may also produce LC pups, eg, 
Sam: http://www.adlerstein.com/4sale.html
Sams mom & dad: http://www.adlerstein.com/CaliberDrexi.htm
(I chose Sam cause I







him - I can't believe that no one has snatched him up yet!!!)

If you like a breeder's dogs, then pick up the phone & call


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: Interesting that someone is accusing me of being a BYB


 I also found that rather shocking









I hope you will add some of what you have posted here to your website








I love seeing photos of Tytan when Kury's Mom posts them, he is such a looker


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Sorry, I just call them like I see them and in my book you are a BYB who is overcharging...... for your pups out of UNTITLED pups. I don't see ONE titled dog on your site. SG is a show title. can be given to a 12 month old, will be given as a matter of course to almost any showline puppy. I don't really give a flip as to your *excuses* as to why you can't title your dogs or what you *plan* to do in the future.... I am responding to what you are doing RIGHT NOW. Lots of people have to drive or whatnot to train. Plus, looks like you got a bit of a factory going on there to boot.

Your pups may be great. Your support may be great and If you were charging $500 for them, a reasonable price IMHO for puppies out of untitled parents, I wouldn't have bothered replying. But if someone asks on a public forum, I am going to say what I like. If I have crossed a line I assure you the mods and Admins can delete it.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

She's charging 1500 USD?

Not even my parents from the "vom Bärenfang" kennel are charging that much money and you pay in euros plus they are on a totally different level. Sorry if that sounds rude but 1500 USD is way too much money. Plus you can NEVER hand out a hip guarantee because you can never tell if they have or don't have it. So what if the pup has HD? Are you going to get your money back, then? 

What is that hip guarantee anyway?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hip "guarantees" are a north American thing. Most of the time, yes you would get money back and/or a "replacement" dog. Some breeders will trade dogs. Others let you keep the HD dog and then allow you to pick another dog, for free, when you are ready for another dog.

Even if my best friend was selling dogs, personally I would not pay $1500 for a dog from untitled/unproven parents. I need more than just looks.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't know the breeder from adam, just what she's posted on this forum, and I have to say, (which may make me unpopular), I think she sounds like a pretty good breeder and would not consider her a BYB at all. 

While "you" or "I" may not be interested in buying a puppy from her, one person's "needs or wants" may NOT be another person's
"needs or wants"..

There are alot worse breeding dogs out there and it will never stop as long as there is a buck to be made.

Most important is good solid temperament and good health, the rest is just an added bonus. 

Titles are not the be all end all of having a good dog. 

Joe Public could care less about titles and just want a dog they can live with. I would certainly prefer to send someone this breeders way, (provided her dogs are health tested and have good solid temps), than send them to someone who may have Shutz 3 dog that they can't live with..


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Interesting, I think we have the same thing going on over here, however, I thought it was in the "We don't have HD" context and my dad always said "There is no such thing as a guarantee, you never know if they have or don't have it at that age and anyone that says he doesn't have HD in his line is a liar!" and it is true. Pretty much any dog can get it. 



But 1500 dollars is a lot of money. You can get a puppy in Germany for less money, even with the strong Euro. I looked it up and with the current exchange rate a 1000 Euro is below 1500 USD. 

So yeah, 1500 USD's is way to much money for a litter out of untitled dogs. 

However, people seem to be willed to pay that much money for untitled dogs. The puppys look healthy and happy and if people pay that money it's okay. 

I wouldn't pay that much but that is me.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Titles do NOT make a good dog. and perhaps I get hung up on it too much sometimes.... but getting the titles tells you a lot more than just taking your dog to Lowes. How do you know they have good temperament? Cause the people at Lowes are happy to see the dogs? Cause she "temperament tests" them at 7 weeks? If she had titled numerous dogs in the past and was now saying that she worked her dogs but didn't have time or couldn't access training that would be different as I would feel that at least she had some idea of what she was talking about, but I don't see anything on her website about her previous dogs being titled. Perhaps she can tell us what she has done in the past? 


My opinion? She is targeting an uneducated buyer. I am suggesting that buyers educate themselves and not just buy because the pups look good and the seller is a good salesperson.


Someone breeding NOTHING but untitled dogs? Then poo poo'ing titles? Charging $1500 for these pups? She's raking in the money, <u>crunch the numbers</u>.... *I do NOT believe in breeding <u>just</u> to make a buck. That is the surest way to ruin for our beloved GSD.*


As long as the pounds and rescues are overflowing with "pets" why should anyone be breeding solely for pets??? <u>This person has 4 litters going right now. </u>


_Her dogs MAY be great, I don't know one way or the other!! _If they were charging $500 I wouldn't bother replying. But the OP needs to realize what sort of operation they will be supporting and that for that kind of money they could be supporting someone who actually <u>had the good of the breed in mind and was at least trying to do things right rather than just giving lip service to it and making excuses</u> and again, IMO, just having a fat wallet off of selling puppies.


Yes, there are worse "breeders" out there, is that a real justification for this? Well, some people are worse than I am? 



Everyone has their opinions.... and this is mine.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

MajicForestSheps said:


> .<span style="color: #000099">
> That information being said, I also think a title does not tell you everything about a dog and their breeding. I think the true test comes in everyday living, who they are and what they do with the tests that life throws at them and gives to them. ]</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: If I have crossed a line I assure you the mods and Admins can delete it.


Quite! the <u>paid</u> Moderators & Admins on this forum have nothing better to do than constantly monitor certain persons











> Quote:<u>This person has 4 litters going right now. </u>


One litter on the ground
One breeding in Nov
One planned breeding in Dec
One planned breeding in Mar 2010
- not quite a match for your implied words ...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

First of all, we are NOT paid, we volunteer, but this whole thread will be reviewed.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Alto
> Quite! the <u>paid</u> Moderators & Admins on this forum have nothing better to do than constantly monitor certain persons



*Seriously!!! gee whiz and golly gee... Some people can be so dang annoying!! *




oh, were you referring to me??



Hey, do the mods and admins get paid??? Really, can I get an application? 




*<span style="color: #FF0000">1)</span>* One litter on the ground
*<span style="color: #FF0000">2)</span>* One breeding in Nov
*<span style="color: #FF0000">3)</span>* One planned breeding in Dec
*<span style="color: #FF0000">4)</span>* One planned breeding in Mar 2010


dang if I aint counting 4....











Ok, I'm really being bad now. I'll work on behaving!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DebbiegI suppose many breeders would not want to sell a dog to me because I would not want to title or show.


 Not necessarily. There are some breeders on this board included that do not need to prove anything to themselves or the dog world about the quality of their breeding program anymore. They don't need to advertise and establish themselves through the titles of their puppies produced anymore. As a natural stage of development they reach a point when the only thing they care is finding a good home for the dog because that's what matters at the end of the day, happiness of the dog and his person. It's that simple.

I didn't come up with this myself. I've read this in a posting of an outstanding working line breeder who's dogs have more titles than stars on the sky (well, I maybe exaggerating here







), and it really hit me how simple and human the purpose of breeding dogs can be. All these 'betterment of the breed' make me cringe.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

DebbieG, I wouldn't imagine you would have any problem finding a good breeder willing to sell you a puppy. I don't think all puppy buyers need to title their puppies.

My point is that the BREEDERS need to do more than just breed pets. 

There are breeds meant for pets. TOY breeds. GSD's should be more. Even in the best litters there will be puppies suitable for pets but that should NOT be the ONLY GOAL, to breed and produce pets..... IMHO


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: AltoOne reason that breeders work & title their dogs is because it's a good way to evaluate temperament - not just how the dog does at home or on pleasure outings but also under pressure (whether it's conformation shows, obedience trials, herding, tracking, schutzhund etc); but it is also costly & especially so if you live in an area where there are few options locally.



You said it so well. It's costly which means that breeders breeding titled dogs should be able to recoup some of their cost. Those breeding untitled dogs should (IMHO) price their puppies accordingly. 

Yea, it's a free market, anyone can choose to charge anything they want to for a puppy, and anyone is free to pay their asking price. 

and I am free (as long as I don't get deleted) to say how I feel about it. 

Simply trying to educate puppy buyers. Didn't we once have a thread to point puppy buyers to to help them in their selection of a breeder?


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote:There are breeds meant for pets. TOY breeds.


 gotta get my minature GSD breeding project started


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's Mom
> *<span style="color: #FF0000">1)</span>* One litter on the ground
> *<span style="color: #FF0000">2)</span>* One breeding in Nov
> *<span style="color: #FF0000">3)</span>* One planned breeding in Dec
> ...


wow, this thing is getting kind of heated.

I am no expert by any means, but my understanding is that this lady may have two litters on the ground at the same time at some point. is that TOO much?
I know the breeder I am getting my pup from (tomorrow, yay!) has another litter that just "landed". I dont think that makes her a bad breeder if she knows she can handle it.

when I was looking for a pup I ran accross a wide range of prices (even for pups from untitled parents they were asking $1500+) so I guess if there is a market for that certain type of pup people will buy them. just like $350 puppies will find their buyers (not that I would go to that kind of breeder).
I'm paying $1300 for my pup. her parents are titled and shown, but since they are West German Show Lines those titles (according to some on here) may not have been earned "the right way"







. 
some of those breeders charge $3000+ for pups. are they bad breeders also?

sorry for the long rant. bottom line is: why torch a woman? we honestly dont know her.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's MomMy point is that the BREEDERS need to do more than just breed pets.
> 
> There are breeds meant for pets. TOY breeds. GSD's should be more. Even in the best litters there will be puppies suitable for pets but that should NOT be the ONLY GOAL, to breed and produce pets..... IMHO


Even with TOY breeds you need to test and prove temperament. In fact, I believe that a breed that's main purpose is for companionship needs a BETTER temperament than a dog bred for working.

Companion dogs go everywhere with their owners and are much more likely to have people come up and want to greet and pet them. Kaynya is a perfect example. Everywhere we go people want to know what she is. They want to touch her skin. They want to talk about the breed and play with her. She draws ALOT of attention.

If she was anything but super outgoing and a total people lover she would get overwhelmed by the attention and could possibly react in a negative fashion.

We (the board) have commented MANY times about how little dogs seem to get away with behaviors that BIG dogs would never be allowed to show.

I'm just rambling here - had to deal with a VERY nasty Chihuahua this past weekend doing pictures with Santa.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree that toy dogs should have excellent temperament! ^ My Nuno came from a backyard breeder when I was ten years old, but luckily he has a wondeful personality, and loves one and all. People constantly want to pick him up, and I have to step in and stop them, because, hello! Would THEY want some random stranger to come and pick them up? I think not. 

I really hate that people have such awful experiences with small dogs out on walks and such. They can be really wonderful dogs. 

Anyway, back on topic...sorry


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

i won't give my opinion on this breeder, nor will i get into the 'to title or not to title' debate... but what i will say is that when a breeder is doing ALL of the recommended testing, as well as spending the time and money to train, show, title & work their dogs, and stands by their dogs health/temperament/well being for a lifetime - i don't have a problem supporting their breeding program by way of paying $1500+ for a puppy. when these things are not done - i feel that its closer related to product supply and demand.

i have very similar feelings towards rescues. i'd happily pay $300 to a rescue for the same dog that can be adopted from the pound for $50... because i'm support their program... their organization... i know that they aren't making a profit or even breaking even and that the $300 is to go towards the medical bills and what not. if the shelter was charging $300 - i'd immediately ask what the money is going towards exactly, and why the shelter down the road provides the same thing (spay, neuter, license, microchip, vaccines, etc) for just $50.


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

so Branca's Mom - Tammy
are you a breeder?


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

Technically, I have have never bred a litter, but have co-owned a few titled SchH dogs who have had litters. 

I very seriously doubt I will ever be involved in any way in breeding again. In fact I would say that with 99% certainty I will never have anything to do with producing any more pups.

I am more interested and involved in training and am a pet-person also.


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

Is Branca a cat?


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

Now that, is a weird question, LOL and I know I am going to regret this but I'll bite..... 

no, she is a GSD.


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

why the avatar?


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

ah.... because my last one was offensive to someone. BarbE maybe?? I thought this one couldn't possibly offend someone. 

I am working on being less offensive you see. It is an awesome undertaking and I am not very successful but I am working diligently towards that goal, I know everyone expects failure but I am trying day by day one step at a time. 

Seriously, I was slightly (ok maybe a little more than slightly) rude this morning in my very early post, almost middle of the night post. I just went back and read it. It was harsh. I apologize. I could have said what I said without the slightly nasty tone. 

I believe in what I said but my tone was certainly not as nice as I am trying to be. I got to work on that.... dag-gone it! you can come slap me if you like???


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

Tammy, I was not being a brat.... just curious


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

we are all entitled to an opinion.................... I guiess it is in how we voice it that counts the most. Great that you are trying.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

No Slap then???? you can send me a virtual slap if it would make you feel better.... I'm 78.6% falling down drunk, I wouldn't feel it much anyway.


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

do you drink a lot?


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

Constantly, why?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

Hydration is good...


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

Indeed it is.... and much better than a bloody nose, or so they tell me.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

To the OP, I really hope you find the info you are looking for, its good to see someone who is doing their research! Some times things get off topic here but there is a lot of great info available, along with a tons of people who know about the breed! 

From the sounds of it they does health tests, temperment tests and gaurentees her dogs for life. the also seems to have good feedback about their dogs. In the end its your choice and I hope you find what your looking for!


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

ah no
have a good night
take care of the gsd !!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

I thought we were having fun? but you left the party..









hey, listen, Every community has to have the town-looney and the town-drunk. With me they get a two-fer

Don't take me too seriously, no one else does..... I hope


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

Actually Tammy how would new or old members know to take you seriously or not?
They/we come for answers and suggestion to get to know the breed and looking for help. If you have trainig tips I am sure we would/could all benefit from them. Even those of us who have been rasing, training and breeding for 30 years 
Somewhere in emails/chats/the written word, even with emoticons, the true essence of feelings and emotions, good and bad get lost.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*



> Originally Posted By: Branca's Momah.... because my last one was offensive to someone. BarbE maybe??


Naaaaaaaaaa I didn't find yours offensive, I think it was a little creepy but most definitly wasn't offended by it!!!


----------



## sadie (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

just on a note ............ (this thread







me off a bit .... can i say







?)
Misty cost me £1200which i think is about $1800 give or take she is kc reg but no posh names no chip no injections ect we did get a really cute puppy pack though







in England it would be at least £2000 $3000 up wards for show dog babys how ever breaders here presuming they are the same dont just have one or two dogs they have 10 20 30 dogs mostly female having 4 litters in a year isnt unreasonable i dont think 
it has to be taken in to consideration that if this person you are talking about is doing things wrong educated people wont buy her/his pups and they will have to sell cheaper but if theyare good temp with or with out a few letters after there names good luck to them for a good dog you pay a good price to do the job you want it to do, be it a k9 family member a show dog guard dog people tend to find the dog for them at what ever price even £80 rescue dogs are great 
hip scores ...... Misty was xrayed at 9 weeks and this was good however when she finished growing aprox 2 years the test is repeated the first test is a good indicator but not garentee


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

Well based on this criteria of a BYB,



> Quote:This person has 4 litters going right now.





> Quote:1) One litter on the ground
> 2) One breeding in Nov
> 3) One planned breeding in Dec
> 4) One planned breeding in Mar 2010
> ...


I would guess that many breeders would qualify,
for example

_Planned Breedings:
June 2009 
September 30, 2009
Repeat of the gorgeous "G" litter, Due late December 2009 
Due Late December 2009_

wow not only does this breeder have 4 litters going in 6 months, but actually bred a female back to back on her heats! 


Course this last breeder does title the dogs & does charge rather more for one of these outstanding pups, but if we're going to define BYB's based on *too many litters in a given time period* without ever having an obligation to actually contact the breeder, speak with the breeder, visit the breeder, even disregarding another forum member's accolades of the breeder & dogs









I did request that moderators consider this thread for revision but obviously it does conform to germanshepherds.com/forum standards ...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

Alto - i think one would also have to consider if any said breeder with 4 litters "going on" is a) a single person who breeding is their sole business, b) a single person with a full time job, c) a breeder with a husband and/or family that is involved or d) a breeder with a full on staff.

for someone who is single with a full time job and bringing that many litters/puppies in at once - i'd think its a lot. when i watch breeders such as lauri (with the crested babies) and as much work, care & extras that she puts in for just 4 pups - how on earth can one give that much attention with many pups? to really know a puppy and to really place the pup in the appropriate home/situation - i would think an awful lot of time would have to be spent with each.

so without filling in the blanks thru research, e mailing, calling, visiting, etc - i don't think anyone can make such a judgement one way or another.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

I know a woman who managed 30+ giant dogs beautifully with a full time job and owned a business. She is single, no children, no live in SO. Tragically there are scores of schmucks that can't handle even 1 well mannered Toy Poodle. While the # of dogs one keeps &/or breeds is something to consider, it's not enough info to make a decision on IMO.

For $1500 I expect a sound, healthy dog of excellent temperament with loads of personality. I like the looks of MajicForestSheps dogs & there's an excellent chance I'd appreciate their temperaments & personalities, too. I'd certainly be willing, even eager, to look at 'em more closely if I was seeking a GSD pup. IF MajicForestSheps GSD temperaments are 1/2 as equable as her own they're coming up winners in my book! She has shown exemplary grace, tolerance & restraint in this thread.

Potential puppy buyers should look closer to determine if her dogs have what they're seeking in their GSD. For the right dog $1500 can be a bargain. For many of us 'the right dog' won't necessarily have titled parents.

A solid temperament & rock steady nerves are essential in my neighborhood. Living here is simply not comparable to a stroll through Petco. Swarms of children, brawling adults, screamers of all ages, sirens, riots & gunfire are the norm. Easily intimidated, nervous, insecure dogs will be overwhelmed. Conversely, highly suspicious dogs can become over protective, even paranoid. 

I'm not convinced the relatively controlled environment of SchH can reliably predict which dogs will thrive in this environment. Until I'm convinced differently, it's simply not useful to me in choosing dogs &/or breeders. I need a clear headed, discerning dog of impeccable judgment far more than crushing grips & knock down power. I'm not saying many SchH dogs don't possess these qualities, however it's often difficult to determine how much the breeders/trainers value those traits that are most important to me.



> Quote:I did request that moderators consider this thread for revision but obviously it does conform to germanshepherds.com/forum standards ...


It's (IMO) crossed the line several times as these things all too often do. Despite that I hope the thread stands without being altered. Decent breeders can withstand the heat & it's especially informative to see how a difficult or demanding situation is handled. MajicForestSheps appears to value communication & seems to work towards defusing rather than escalatng situations. Such qualities can be invaluable in a breeder. Definitely a breeder worth a closer look. JMO.


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this breeder and her dogs*

You guys are great, thank you for the wonderful comments 
I would welcome a call, private chat or email from/with any of you any time.

The phone number and email are on the website

Vickie


----------

